# Tn asa state shoot results



## bucks2beards (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks to all who attended this weekends shoot we ended up with 160 shooters total with 125 shooting the state ! Thanks and congrats to all winners.

Senior Open		
Roger Gorrell 	304	5
Perry Hughes	295	5
Ray Hickman	295	3
Randy Manis	293	5
Robbie Hillis	282	4
Frank Corran	281	7
Kym Ledford	279	1
Danny Hall	278	3
Jerry Shehane 	273	4
Tony Stiles	269	3
Jimmy Sturwold	268	4
Ricky Letner	261	4
Howard Sterchen	251	0

Open B		
David Hasty	316	13
Steven Williams	310	9
Nathan Brooks	285	1
Chad Dellinger	284	6
Shane Dunnival	279	3
Mike Lafferty	268	3
Jimmy Waters	267	3
Eugene Dunnival	251	2
Mike Warren	243	2
Lane Dunnival	225	0

Hunter		
George Whiteman	305	9
Richard Teasley	287	7
Gary Lewis	287	6
Ben Leonard	284	4
Kurt Ellis	280	2
Jeff Hunt	279	3
Jack Dale	276	7
Jud West	275	4
Greg Bonee	273	2
Dana Keeble	272	3
TJ Welch	272	3
Eric Tackett	271	4
Andrew Doyal	266	2
Brandon Brown	258	2
Corey Choate	240	1

Semi Pro 		
Hank Boatwright	310	10


Open C		
Rickey Dotson	312	9
Shawn Owens	310	8
Lamar Greeson	303	10
Matt Meeks	301	5
Brian Gentry	296	2
Kendell Shields	293	6
Brad Hensley	288	9
Jason Sharp	288	4
Jason Berrong	287	6
Larry Elkins	283	6
Nate Meadows	283	6
Chris Green	280	4
Ronnie McDonald	278	3
John Allen	267	3
Brian Sanders	259	4
Alan Anker	212	2

Young Adult Pins		
Heath Layne	295	11

Womens Hunter		
Manda Strickland	310	5
Lacy Jones	295	5
Susan Lawson	285	2
Carrie Teague	284	4
Angie Whiteman	273	3
Frog Campbell	265	3
Diana Bonee	245	1

Super Senior		
Ed Williams	296	8
Harold Williams	294	1
Bobby Chester	281	4
Ben Meadows	264	3

Unlimited		
Lamar Raines	298	6
Troy Dickens	288	6
Jeff Hennessee	282	4
Tyler Raines	259	4

Known 45		
Larry Daniels	327	14
Jackey Hannah	315	11
Shane Kemp	314	8
Randall Jones	306	7
Jerry Martin	299	5
Terry Patterson	289	6
Johnny Lawson	287	4
Lonnie Harding	268	5

Known 50		
Travis Lunsford	338	16
Mitchell Irvin	318	16
Jeff Mason	306	7
Kelly King	298	8

Bow Novice		
Nathan Way	324	13
Daniel Teague	314	8
Shane Williams	308	10
Scott Payne	304	5
John Nickell	302	7
Randall Hughes	300	6
Dalton Jones	296	5
Steve Howard	293	4
Gerald Skees	290	3
Clyde Long	289	4
Eric Dills	288	6
Nathan Morgan	284	4
Kevin Plaster	277	4
Greg Lawson	273	2
Stacy Towl	240	3

Senior Eagle		
Stone Payne	285	4
Jacob Wilburn	284	3
David Johnson	246	3
Bryce Martin	183	0

Eagle		
Tyler Sanders	302	8
Zach Brown	281	5
Will Humphries	227	3

Open A		
Jason Blair	295	8
Jimmy Pratt	295	6
Jason Alexander	277	4
Mark Campbell	275	5
Mark Malone	274	3

Traditional 		
Chris Swafford	232	4
Bill Jennings	220	1

Womens Known 40		
Shirley McDonald	310	7
Jennifer Cannon	295	3
Robin Pratt	291	6

Senior Master		
Roy Duncan	289	3
Jim Bowerman	268	3

Young Adult		
Hunter Hobby	298	4
Grayson Sharp	260	1
Dylan Sadler	247	3

Youth Pins		
Brett Howard	305	9
Jake Meeler	287	6
Clay Howard	278	4

Womens Open A		
Tiffany Westbrook	262	3

Youth Boys		
Levi Warren	252	2


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 23, 2012)

ole ed williams kicked some butt, too.  nice shooting


----------



## t8ter (Jul 23, 2012)

oldgeez said:


> ole ed williams kicked some butt, too.  nice shooting



Ed shot a whole lot better than his score.The heat cost us "the whole group"some points on the last 15 targets.I new it was going to be a good day when on target #1 Ed shoots a 12.I slip an arrow in the 12.Then Jeff hunt robin hoods eds arrow n the 12.Sad thing,pockets full of camera phones n no one takes a pic.lol
Congrats Ed pleasure shooting with you champ!


----------



## clayboy (Jul 23, 2012)

Congrats to all the Tn. state champs. Great bunch of guys and gals


----------

